# Stanza brakes



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have a '90 U12 Stanza, and I'd like to know if anyone else has noticed that these cars don't hardly wear the rear brakes at all. Mine has 193-K on it, and still has the original rear shoes. I have checked them all throughout the car's 12 year life, and they are just now getting near replacement time. The wheel cylinders are not seized, and the car stops nicely. The fronts wear normally, I get about 45 to 50 thousand miles out of them.
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

i have an '88 attesa, its very front heavy so i guess that contributes to the uneven brake wear.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

undertaker said:


> *i have an '88 attesa, its very front heavy so i guess that contributes to the uneven brake wear. *


 ***** Thanks for the reply. Your car sounds interesting. I am assuming it is a U12 model? Excuse me for not being familiar with an Atessa. It's a GTiR? Does that mean it has an SR20DET? Is it all wheel drive?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi,

As previously stated, the stanza is very front heavy and it is typical for tese vehicles to exert most of the force onto the front brakes. It is rare that your brake shoes haven't yet been changed, it could be that you're not recieving adequate braking to the rear, or it could be you're a very easy driver and light on the brakes. 

The Attesa is a model of the Nissan Bluebird. Over here we have the Stanza XE, SE, GXE. The Bluebird Attesa is a U-12, looks just like the US Stanza, with just a few minor cosmetic differences. However, the Attesa is a completely different beast...All wheel drive, sr20det. "Attesa" actually refers to the layout of that particular Bluebirds suspension. 

If you would like to get familiar with a group of Stanza owners, head on over to www.TeamNSE.com, register for the message board and start posting.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you, U12 Machine. I appreciate the information concerning the Atessa Bluebird. I will check out the website link you have provided. I have never seen an AWD SR20DET powered U12.
Thanks!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hey blown,

The 88 attessa bluebirds carry the very much over looked CA18, The attessa SSS is an AWD, 4ws, CA18DET powered Stanza and that's where my engines are from. They all come with 4wd trannies and I order them in automatic for a less worn engine.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very interesting. Thanks BoostBoy. Would you happen to know, if a CA20E [mine's from an '84 S12] bell housing bolt pattern is the same as the CA18DET's?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Would you happen to know, if a CA20E [mine's from an '84 S12] bell housing bolt pattern is the same as the CA18DET's?


 Yes, Blown! All CA series bellhousings can be bolted to all CA series blocks. If only you knew what my special tranny was designed off of. The CA family is possibly the most versatile, especially in the FWD department as I've exploited various options.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BoostBoy, I am messing around with a CA now, can you believe it? I have this long term project, that is slowly coming to fruition. It's for my '81 210 ice racer. Why would I build a CA20E? There's no aftermarket support, virtually no one has ever made good power with one, then why? Because I thrive on making boat anchors fly!  I parted out a 67-K mile '84 S12 200SX. So, I got the H190 rearend, the CA20E, and the matching 5-speed. It will all go into the 210. Anyway, back to the CA. I couldn't find a single scrap of cyl. head flow data for the CA20 anywhere on the internet. I went to the teamnse.com [Pintara/Stanza] website, and all I read was how everyone wanted to dump their CA20E's. So, as usual, I'll have to go this alone. I have ported the head, back cut all eight valves, and did some flow testing on my cousin's Superflow 110 bench. What is really interesting, is that the exhaust ports flow as good as the intakes! That's very unusual. But it's also really good for forced induction applications. I bought a nice little 70 cubic inch, two-lobe roots style supercharger for this engine. No kit, no manifold, no drive components, just a universal blower. Make the rest yourself.  It was made by KF Industires, in CA. I've got the drive system made, and it uses an E16 timing belt and gears. I am currently having my Dad [nice to have a machinist in the family!] deck and O-ring the block. I will build the blower manifold out of 3/8ths" thick aluminum stock. On top of the blower will be a 44mm Mikini side draft carburetor. No ECU for this car. Like I said, this won't be done next week, it's a long term project, but I do plan to make this a reality!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You are not kidding when you say "Long Term". Even with your expertise you are working in the dark, but a good wrencher always find away. I Know you'll get it done I'm going to experiment with the CA20's block and crank to increase the displacement of the CA18. Off topic, what's the hype about rear disc brakes on the B12? I mean it's not that new, just that some of the kids don't read the posts clearly. I've had disc brakes on my cars since 1997 and I saw them on a white 1986 sentra in Japan when I was stationed on Okinawa in 1991, so it really isn't nothing new and it's not too hard to do if you know what you're doing. Just had to ask..........Anyway, keep up the good work and definitely keep me posted on that long term project. 

Dee


----------

